# Dropped Rat



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

Hi, 

Im new here.. I was looking for some advice on one of my rats.. ive only had them two days and when I went to pick one up I brought the rat out of the cage and brough it to about 2ft maybe 2 1/2ft and well it panicked and sort of leap out of my hands and landed on the floor... the floor is carpet.

I picked the rat back up and put her straight back in the cage so she could calm down.. she seems fine and has been climbing around but she seems to be a bit scared whenever someone is around.. Do you think she will be ok ? 

They are Dumbo Rats... and as I said she seems to be fine but keeps hiding in her house.. I know when I turn the lights off she comes out and does stuff  and shes slowly starting to poke her nose out when im there too...

Any advice.. I worried a bit last night and couldn't really sleep.. but have sort convinced myself that she is ok.. I hope so anyway 

Thanks for any advice 

Sheepy.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

If she isn't limping or appears to be hurt in anyway then she should be okay. If you are worried then take to be checked out, it can't hurt. 

Topanga will get on my shoulders and jump off all the time. Remember rats can jump about 3 ft or more (correct me if I am wrong). I am 5ft tall and she leaps off my shoulders onto the couch all the time.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

My rat did the exact same thing last night. She's a bit nervous (and I have had her for a year), so she leaped out of my hands onto the floor. 
Just watch for limping, but she should be fine.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it's happened to everyone  As long as she doesn't seem to be in any pain or discomfort, she should be fine, although probably scared herself nearly to death haha.

My little Ona took a fall out of her cage last night... I had both of the doors open to their cage, and she managed to climb up one of the doors onto the shelf, but caught the edge of the food dish and knocked the food and herself onto the floor  She was a bit frightened but is back to her usual destructive antics today.


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone 

I felt much better seeing her climbing around... She's not as active as the other one.. but she is slowly climbin up higher and higher 

Sheepy.


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

Just to update... she is fine... she might also turn out to be a He :/ lol

Sheepy.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sheepy said:


> Just to update... she is fine... she might also turn out to be a He :/ lol
> 
> Sheepy.


Ummm...they are obviously He's by 3.5 - 4 weeks of age... how old is this rat?


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

I have no idea of age.. the guy said when getting them they where just over 13weeks ? ish... 

It just seems one is trying to sex the other one up... and they are fighting more.. I dont know if its play fighting or not.. but they seem happy together...

Would he have an obvious willy ? (lol) 

Sheepy.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

No the penis is not visable. But their testicles are very obvious... you shouldnt miss them.










These babies are approx 5/6 weeks old. (I stole the image from google) Note on the rats with spirit fingers... their very obvious testicles....


----------

